# IMPORTANT: Don't buy from Chris



## Null (Sep 26, 2014)

At this point, I would strongly advise _*against*_ buying from Chris.

As with anything, I can't tell people what to do. I have no control over people's activities off-site, however, it's probably not a good idea.

Today Chris has released private information about two people, and the full name of another, in his latest Facebook comments.

One of the people involved claims that he has since received a least one phone call because of this.



> I just got a fucking Jullllayyyy phone call.



I can't verify if that actually happened, but I absolutely can confirm that the information Chris posted relates to them and it's very likely you can find their number if you really tried.


The amount of information PayPal releases to sellers is pretty intense.

Full real name
Your shipping address
Email address (probably an important one since it's your paypal account)
Your eBay username (which may be a moniker you use elsewhere)
_Possibly_ your phone number as well.

Basically, the exact kind of information you wouldn't want a screeching manchild to post in a public place when it's followed by hundreds of cannibalistic Internet trolls.

Up until now I've been optimistic. I hadn't heard of any fraud, people seemed to be enjoying the novelty of owning something created by Chris, and despite the crying he has been meeting his deadlines. This took even people like Marvin by surprise, and I can no longer grace Chris with the benefit of a doubt.

He's really fucked up this time, especially considering how many people were willing to give him a chance.

So, to reiterate: Buying from Chris is a shitty idea.


----------



## Null (Jul 10, 2021)

JULAY


----------

